# Why raise Poultry?



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 23, 2013)

Why do you raise your birds? 

Eggs? Meat? Hobby? Show? For Fun?


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady (Jun 9, 2013)

ONThorsegirl said:


> Why do you raise your birds?
> 
> Eggs? Meat? Hobby? Show? For Fun?


Well this is crazy chicken lady's husband/servant. I raise chickens because she made me. But seriously we have chickens for eggs and turkeys for meat but after they stop producing in 2-5 years I will be eating the chickens while rotating in new ones.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Eggs and for fun! Can't go for meat, not that I would, because I'm in the city.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

For the flock of it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It was just another step to becoming self sustainable.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

It was supposed to be for eggs, really.... but then I ended up with some roosters, which ended up dinner, and at some point I fell for the Seramas which I am now breeding for pets for the local community. I don't show, likely never will.... but the rest is really enjoyment for me and an excuse to meet new people as well.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Eggs, hobby, show, and most of all, FUN!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I raise mine for eggs, meat, and for pets. I have a few that I don't intend on eating, but I won't lie, my mind could be changed at some point. I like knowing that my food had a happy life up until it's death.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

_just to _irritate my neighbors.
*Ha-Ha !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I can either rant and rave to chickens about hubby, and they will calm me down with the gentle clucking, or I can go to prison for putting and ax in his skull...


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

The world's best eggs! Plus I have put them to work converting garden waste into compost. And now they are our pets.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

Manly for eggs, show, and 4h for my kids.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I'm raising for the eggs. I own a cake company and make wedding cakes etc., I can't afford to buy the free range organic eggs to bake with, without having to raise my prices, and I get 1/2 inch more height out of a cake baked with free range organic eggs, than I do with a standard grocery store egg. I'm entertaining the idea of raising meat birds just for the healthier poultry though, the regular chickens around these parts are really fatty and not very meaty, and pumped full of lord knows what!


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you Everyone for all your posts! Keep them coming! I enjoy reading about everyones chicken lives....

I raise mine for eggs, meat, show, for the fun of it, calm my nerves....Because I want to! lol

-Melissa


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> just to irritate my neighbors.
> Ha-Ha !
> -ReTIRED-


Ha! Funny ReTIRED!


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

We already raise our own beef so I thought it would be a good idea to raise some chickens for eggs and meat. 
Just got our first 2 months ago and my hubby is already thinking of them as pets, so it looks raising meat birds is out for now.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

For the eggs. Also I have a three year old daughter and I really want her to understand where our food comes from.


----------

